# è stata sparata



## pernileta

Ciao, oggi al telegiornale ho sentito la frase "è stata sparata alla testa e poi al cuore". Vorrei sapere se è grammaticalmente corretta, perchè io avrei detto le hanno sparato alla testa  al cuore.
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hai sentito quell' espressione in un telegiornale nazionale??
Non ci posso credere..o era forse una piccola rete locale?


----------



## confusion

Paulfromitaly said:


> Hai sentito quell' espressione in un telegiornale nazionale??
> Non ci posso credere..o era forse una piccola rete locale?



Spero anch'io si trattasse di un telegiornale locale, ma in ogni caso è grave che vengano utilizzate queste forme dialettali in televisione. 

Ovviamente pernileta la tua versione è corretta!


----------



## Necsus

Ahimè sì, si sente usare 'sparare' anche nella forma transitiva, con questo significato, ma è uso regionale.
Sempre restando nell'ambito dei regionalismi, in teoria è più lecito attribuirgli il significato di 'sventrare', quando costruito transitivamente in riferimento a persona o animale, se non altro in questo senso i vocabolari lo citano (Garzanti):

_v. tr_. e _intr_. 
*1* azionare un'arma da fuoco; farne partire un colpo: _sparare una fucilata_, _due colpi di rivoltella_; _sparare al petto_, _alle gambe_; _si è ucciso sparandosi._

_v. tr_. (_region_.) 
*1* aprire con un lungo taglio il ventre di animali morti per estrarne le interiora; sventrare: _sparare il pesce_, _il maiale_ 
*2* (_estens_.) squarciare anteriormente il corpo di una persona con una lunga ferita | aprire sul davanti un indumento


----------



## pernileta

Comunque l'ho sentita proprio al tg1, per questo mi è sembrato strana.


----------



## Necsus

Eh sì, tutto è possibile... Comunque direi che è sicuramente un regionalismo. 
Altra versione corretta potrebbe essere "è stata *colpita* alla testa e poi al cuore".


----------



## vega3131

Necsus said:


> Eh sì, tutto è possibile...


Ad esempio su Rai3, la rete più culturale della Rai potete scaricarvi in podcast dei racconti ("audiolibri"), dove un fine dicitore nel leggere un testo pronuncia "*in tràlice*" invece che "*in tralìce*"


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Io temo che invece di un dialettismo si tratti dell'ennesima pessima traduzione dall'inglese.  In parole povere il giornalista deve aver tradotto "she has been shot" pari pari in italiano.


----------



## pizzi

_Infatti mi arruolai nel corpo cammellato sahariano, ma un arrogante ufficiale francese continuava a darmi ordini, finché fui costretto a *spararlo*._

Hans Ruesch, _Paese dalle ombre corte_, traduzione di Nash Hercus.

*Spararlo* è corretto? O è meglio *sparargli*?

Grazie da piz


----------



## Necsus

Be', più che traduzione, direi anagramma.  Ruesch traduceva da solo i suoi libri, ed era napoletano, quindi...


----------



## pizzi

Grazie Necsus! Mica c'ero arrivata! 

Allora si tratta di elvetico-napoletano...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tbotw92 said:


> L'unico caso in cui "essere sparato" è lecito si ha quando ha il significato di "essere ucciso con un'arma da fuoco". .



Scusa? Secondo te "sono stato sparato" è lecito? 
Forse sarà "lecito" nel sud, non certamente dalle mie parti.


----------



## Necsus

No, Paul, non è lecito, perché 'a rigore' per poter dire che "sei stato sparato" dovresti essere stato ucciso, e avresti delle ovvie difficoltà a esprimerti. In pratica varrebbe solo per le terze persone, singolare e plurale, perché anche dirlo alle seconde, ormai morte, non avrebbe molto senso. 

Oh, amici, scherzo, eh! Non si dice (e non si fa)...!


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Appena ho letto il thread mi è venuto in mente la donna cannone che viene sparata come un proiettile.  Solo in questo caso il verbo sparare nella forma passiva è giustificabile: il proiettile è la donna cannone.

Evidentemente deve trattarsi di regionalismo o di cattiva traduzione. Recentemente sento perfino  dire " sono detto di...", invece di mi dicono di.../mi si dice di...

Mah! Che dirti? All'anatema!

*Per thotw92 * Scusa, allora una donna cannone che , putacaso, morisse in un incidente sul lavoro (facciamo gli scongiuri!) che cosa dovrebbe dire di lecito al cospetto del Signore? Forse " Sono stata stata sparata" ??


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tbotw92 said:


> Se sei morto e stai parlando con un'altra anima si...
> Anima 1 -Che ti è successo?
> Anima 2 -Sono stato sparato.





Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Appena ho letto il thread mi è venuto  in mente la donna cannone che viene sparata come un proiettile.  Solo  in questo caso il verbo sparare nella forma passiva è giustificabile: il  proiettile è la donna cannone.


 Molto verosimile come contesto..A chi non capita almeno una volta nella vita di morire e parlare con un'altra anima oppure si essere sparati da un cannone? 
Forse sarebbe il caso che invece di inventarsi scenari assurdi per cercare di giustificare l'ingiustificabile, si ammettesse semplicemente che una cosa è sbagliata, facendo così sicuramente un migliore servizio a chi sta imparando l'italiano.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Molto verosimile come contesto..A chi non capita almeno una volta nella vita di morire e parlare con un'altra anima oppure si essere sparati da un cannone?
> Forse sarebbe il caso che invece di inventarsi scenari assurdi per cercare di giustificare l'ingiustificabile, si ammettesse semplicemente che una cosa è sbagliata, facendo così sicuramente un migliore servizio a chi sta imparando l'italiano.



Sono d'accordo con Paul: l'espressione è sbagliata.

Tuttavia l'unico scenario che mi sembra plausibile in cui questa frase è stata usata è quella in cui il narrante racconta di essere stato lanciato da qualcosa. Un esempio può essere un caso di un paracadutista che viene lanciato da un aereo durante l'esercitazione: "sono stato sparato giù dall'aereo dal nostro istruttore mentre ancora mi stavo rendendo conto di quello che succedeva" oppure nel caso di uno che va a cavallo e viene disarcionato: "sono stato sparato via dalla sella da una sgroppata del cavallo e sono caduto a 10 metri di distanza" e così via.
Insomma, nella vita comune, l'espressione passiva "sono stato sparato" è corretta nei casi in cui è un iperbole per indicare una propulsione subìta.

Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Necsus

Come detto anche nella prima parte della discussione, è un regionalismo, quindi in italiano standard non è corretto, ma questo non significa che non sia usato. 
Ecco il parere della sezione Lingua Italiana dell'Enciclopedia Treccani:

- La presente per chiedere cortesemente se nella lingua italiana è corretto l’utilizzo della frase “essere sparata”. Per esempio: “Preferirei essere sparata che uscire con te”.
- Nell’italiano standard l’uso di _sparare _transitivo rispetto al bersaglio (_sparare qualcuno; è stato sparato dalla camorra_) non è ammesso; è ammesso l’uso transitivo soltanto con l’oggetto interno (_sparare un colpo, sparare un proiettile_; anche in usi figurati: _la sparò così grossa che nessuno gli credette_). Insomma, si _spara a qualcuno_, non si _spara qualcuno_. L’uso transitivo non ammesso nell’italiano sorvegliato è tuttavia diffuso nell’italiano regionale di alcune regioni centromeridionali (tipico il caso dell’italiano parlato in Campania). 


PS: è scappata una zeta di troppo nella prima riga del tuo post...


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Come detto anche nella prima parte della discussione, è un regionalismo, quindi in italiano standard non è corretto, ma questo non significa che non sia usato.
> Ecco il parere della sezione Lingua Italiana dell'Enciclopedia Treccani:
> 
> - La presente per chiedere cortesemente se nella lingua italiana è corretto l’utilizzo della frase “essere sparata”. Per esempio: “Preferirei essere sparata che uscire con te”.
> - Nell’italiano standard l’uso di _sparare _transitivo rispetto al bersaglio (_sparare qualcuno; è stato sparato dalla camorra_) non è ammesso; è ammesso l’uso transitivo soltanto con l’oggetto interno (_sparare un colpo, sparare un proiettile_; anche in usi figurati: _la sparò così grossa che nessuno gli credette_). Insomma, si _spara a qualcuno_, non si _spara qualcuno_. L’uso transitivo non ammesso nell’italiano sorvegliato è tuttavia diffuso nell’italiano regionale di alcune regioni centromeridionali (tipico il caso dell’italiano parlato in Campania).
> 
> 
> PS: è scappata una zeta di troppo nella prima riga del tuo post...



Ciao ,Necsus Di sicuro a me tornerà difficile usare "sparare" con il significato di cui al post 1#.

Un proiettile viene sparato, non una persona. A meno che non ci si riferisca alla donna cannone, che viene sparata come se fosse un proiettile umano. 

Io sono rimasto a questo stato di cose.  Certo, la lingua cambia e c'è chi le va dietro e chi rimane indietro...


----------



## Necsus

Ohibò, e perché mai dovresti usarlo? Hai in programma di trasferirti da Tokyo alla bella Napoli? 
Anche nella discussione non c'è più nessuno che sostenga la liceità della costruzione, a quanto pare...


----------



## chipulukusu

E' buffo perché una frase come "è stata sparata" è una tipica frase usata dai comici napoletani per ottenere un effetto comico dall'utilizzo di una costruzione tipicamente partenopea in un contesto di utilizzo corretto della lingua italiana!
Peccato che sia il forum solo italiano perché c'è un espressione inglese di moda tra i ragazzi che è perfetta per descrivere la sensazione che si ha a sentire questa frase al TG1!


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Ohibò, e perché mai dovresti usarlo? Hai in programma di trasferirti da Tokyo alla bella Napoli?
> Anche nella discussione non c'è più nessuno che sostenga la liceità della costruzione, a quanto pare...



Beh, Necsus, messa sotto quest'altro piano, _la_ _licealità della costruzione_, come faccio a non essere d'accordo con te? Di fatto c'è, la costruzione, e viene usata sia nella discussione che nel parlato quotidiano. E c'è in aggiunta anche chi chiede se la costruzione è grammaticalmente corretta. 

Trovo inoltre utile per me che non pratico l'italiano in Italia notare come le varie grammatiche si adeguano alle esigenze. 

Grazie per la tua ricerca e dedizione.


----------



## Necsus

No, no, Semper. Viene usata nel parlato quotidiano REGIONALE, è ben diverso. E a chi ha chiesto se fosse corretta è stato risposto documentatamente che non lo è, in quanto 'non ammessa' in italiano standard: questo dicono le grammatiche. 

PS: il _liceo _non c'entra...


----------



## hybris80

Aggiungo solo che la forma passiva è attestata in Ariosto (Orlando....l'avrìa sparato fin sopra la sella) nell'accezione di sventrare, ma "Giuliano è sparato da Marco" oppure "E' stato sparato alla testa", come già osservato da molti, appartengono alla varietà popolare/regionale. In alcune regioni quando si è in famiglia o tra amici, non si commette nessun peccato originale nell'uso di sparare transitivo rispetto al bersaglio, a patto di essere consapevoli di parlare una varietà popolare/regionale.
In luoghi istituzionali o più o meno formali (e soprattutto se il proprio mestiere è quello della comunicazione) quelle forme vanno evitate.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Hybris e benvenuto in WRF!
In realtà anche nell'accezione di '_tagliare per _sventrare' risulta essere un uso regionale  (dal post #4): 


> _v. tr. (region.)
> _1 aprire con un lungo taglio il ventre di animali morti per estrarne le interiora; sventrare: sparare il pesce, il maiale
> 2 (estens.) squarciare anteriormente il corpo di una persona con una lunga ferita | aprire sul davanti un indumento



Quella a cui si riferisce la tua citazione è invece l'accezione di 'spaccare in due una persona', che è comunque dialettale o antiquata, appunto (dal Treccani):


> *b.* ant. o dial. Di persone, squarciare, spaccare in due: _E s’era altro ch’Orlando ..._, _L’avria sparato fin sopra la sella_ (Ariosto)


----------



## hybris80

Ciao Necsus, grazie per il benvenuto!
Certo, la citazione di Ariosto (nell'accezione di sventrare/squarciare) non legittima l'uso del transitivo rispetto al bersaglio nell'uso della lingua standard  
Possiamo pacificamente dire che nella lingua standard _sparare_ è sia transitivo che intransitivo: è intransitivo in riferimento al bersaglio (sparare a un uomo) ma transitivo rispetto all'oggetto scagliato (sparare un colpo, sparare una luce).


----------



## Necsus

Be', diciamo che a parte il fatto che è d'uso dialettale o antico, non potrebbe legittimarlo soprattutto perché si parla di due significati nettamente diversi.  Comunque le due forme, transitiva e intransitiva, sono normalmente riportate nei vocabolari con le relative definizioni.


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> No, no, Semper. Viene usata nel parlato quotidiano REGIONALE, è ben diverso. E a chi ha chiesto se fosse corretta è stato risposto documentatamente che non lo è, in quanto 'non ammessa' in italiano standard: questo dicono le grammatiche.
> 
> PS: il _liceo _non c'entra...



Bene , Necsus, sarebbe utile che dopo tante spiegazioni dettagliate qualcuno si decidesse a dire che " la donna cannone viene sparata .." non è frase frutto di fantasia portata all'estremo, bensì la forma consona all'uso, e per di più con l'uso corretto della forma passiva.  Così, per aiutare chi studia l'italiano. La vedi come me? 

P.S Eh eh, ... _la licealità_ ce l'avevo messa con altra valenza, ma lasciamo perdere, non è questo il punto.


----------



## Necsus

Semper, come dicevo, i significati sono nei vocabolari e nessuno sostiene che _sparare _non possa essere usato nella forma transitiva, dipende solo da cosa viene 'sparato'. Per quanto riguarda la 'donna cannone', in realtà è l'esempio fatto a essere quasi frutto di fantasia, che viene quindi trasmessa all'uso del verbo. Questo per due motivi: il primo è che di 'donne cannone' intese come donne sparate da un cannone ne sono esistite ben poche (parlo al passato perché ho la netta sensazione che oggigiorno nessun'esponente del sesso femminile si dedichi a questo esercizio), quindi le occasioni di usare _sparare _con quel significato mi sembrano pressoché inesistenti, qualche possibilità in più ci sarebbe con l'_uomo cannone _(vedi QUI)_._ Il secondo motivo è che di fatto 'donna cannone' ha principalmente un altro significato (Treccani): Usi fig.: _donna cannone_ (pl. _donne cannone_), donna di eccezionale grossezza che si esibisce come fenomeno in baracconi e circhi (e per estens., donna di notevole peso e di grande robustezza).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Infatti, Nec. Io ho sempre e solo udito e usato "donna cannone" nel senso di "donna di eccezionale grossezza che si esibisce come fenomeno in baracconi e circhi ".
E dico _sempre_.
Poi è arrivata la struggente canzone che tutti conosciamo, e così s'è creata una strana commistione fra le dimensione della donna (cannone, appunto) e il cannone che la spara. Aggiungo che, a pensarci adesso, la stessa struttura del sostantivo composto "Donna Cannone" risulta essere — magari volutamente — quanto mai ambiguo: il _determinato_ seguito dal _determinante _farebbe immaginare una donna *che è anche* un cannone (Cfr. L'uomo Ragno, ecc.)

GS


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Infatti, Nec. Io ho sempre e solo udito e usato "donna cannone" nel senso di "donna di eccezionale grossezza che si esibisce come fenomeno in baracconi e circhi ".
> E dico _sempre_.
> Poi è arrivata la struggente canzone che tutti conosciamo, e così s'è creata una strana commistione fra le dimensione della donna (cannone, appunto) e il cannone che la spara. Aggiungo che, a pensarci adesso, la stessa struttura del sostantivo composto "Donna Cannone" risulta essere — magari volutamente — quanto mai ambiguo: il _determinato_ seguito dal _determinante _farebbe immaginare una donna *che è anche* un cannone (Cfr. L'uomo Ragno, ecc.)
> 
> GS




Ciao, Giorgio! Ecco! Gli scherzi della lingua... Mi sa che aprirò un thread su "Donna cannone".


----------

